
Adaptive UI in iOS - astigsen
https://realm.io/news/gotocph-sam-davies-adaptive-ui-ios/
======
ckurose
Don't usually associate iOS with fragmentation, but makes sense when it comes
to screen sizes I guess - esp w the iPad pro now

~~~
dplgk
Fragmentation is also increased with apple's recent obsession with breaking
iOS and/or changing how fundamental APIs work.

~~~
devsquid
Are you sure thats recent? Its been like that ever since I started programming
for the iOS platform (3 years ago) and before its something you would hear
about pretty consistently with each major iOS update.

~~~
dplgk
I feel like it got much worse when iOS 7 launched.

------
devsquid
iOS's adaptive display lumps displays into four different categories. A
category can have vastly different screen sizes and even different aspect
ratios. They are...

iPad Pro, iPad (portrait, landscape)

iPhone 6 Plus (landscape)

iPhone 6, 5, 4S (landscape)

iPhone 6 Plus, 6, 5, 4S (portrait)

AutoLayout is suppose to fill in the gaps between the different resolutions
here, but it doesn't do that great of a job at it. It relies heavily on
hardcoded values rather than dynamic values based on the containers size. That
coupled with only having 4 distinct size classes makes laying out most views
near impossible to rely on AutoLayout alone, you have to manually change the
constraints at runtime.

I don't find iOS's layout system to be very adaptive at all. The only thing
saving it is there are only 6 different resolutions in the entire eco system.
With a huge majority of the users on only one or two of those resolutions.

------
isavegas
Jesus, iPhone app development is pretty much as terrible as I always imagined.
Not in the actual development itself, but in convention and mindset.

